

A 'prescient' warning to Boeing on 787 trouble - signa11
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sundaybuzz/2014125414_sundaybuzz06.html

======
signa11
fly by metrics, die by metrics. it seems that mgmt programs don't include
game-theory or heisenberg for that matter. and finally denial/delusion kicks
in to help 'leaders' cope with and distance themselves from smoldering crater
of final cost...

